# Young family looking to move to Spain



## abbs30 (Apr 6, 2015)

First time poster here, hi!!

Myself and husband have spoke a lot about making the move to Spain and feel like we are at a point where we either do it within the next year or we dont (well at least until retirement). Our current situation is my husband works offshore in South Korea but soon to be Angola for 6 mths of the year (month on month off). I am a full time mum to a 2 year old and another on the way in 2 weeks!! I plan to continue raising our two children to school age and then go self employed. We currently rent the home we live in, in the uk however we also own a home which will be going on the market this month which when it does sell free's up of any commitments here in uk. I don't really have much in the way of family around me and when my husband is home we seem to spend it in spain (Tenerife mainly). Whilst our children are young i feel this would be the ideal time if we were to do it. I guess i am looking for thoughts and advice from others on here. 
Although we have mainly visited the canary Islands we would also consider mainland spain with the added bonus that its closer for when we did visit the uk. Schooling would be important as would a good expat community for help/support and friendship especially whilst we find our feet. I don't speak spanish but we would be more than willing to learn in order to integrate before arriving. Work would not be a issue as that's pretty much sorted anyway we would just need to look at tax, rental initially etc.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are in a good position, not needing work, children still under school age. Seems an ideal time to go for it.

I live, retired, year round in the Canary Isles, El Hierro. The young ones here have an idyllic childhood, outside year round, swimming in the ocean, smiles on their faces, no apparent worries.

Our life too is fantastic, I have to recommend life here and I am sure it will be the same on the peninsular.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

abbs30 said:


> First time poster here, hi!!
> 
> Myself and husband have spoke a lot about making the move to Spain and feel like we are at a point where we either do it within the next year or we dont (well at least until retirement). Our current situation is my husband works offshore in South Korea but soon to be Angola for 6 mths of the year (month on month off). I am a full time mum to a 2 year old and another on the way in 2 weeks!! I plan to continue raising our two children to school age and then go self employed. We currently rent the home we live in, in the uk however we also own a home which will be going on the market this month which when it does sell free's up of any commitments here in uk. I don't really have much in the way of family around me and when my husband is home we seem to spend it in spain (Tenerife mainly). Whilst our children are young i feel this would be the ideal time if we were to do it. I guess i am looking for thoughts and advice from others on here.
> Although we have mainly visited the canary Islands we would also consider mainland spain with the added bonus that its closer for when we did visit the uk. Schooling would be important as would a good expat community for help/support and friendship especially whilst we find our feet. I don't speak spanish but we would be more than willing to learn in order to integrate before arriving. Work would not be a issue as that's pretty much sorted anyway we would just need to look at tax, rental initially etc.


Sounds like you're in a good position to come to Spain. As you say now is a good time when the children are young. In fact that would be my only worry, without your partner for months on end with 2 very young children, in a place that you don't know... Still you're the one who knows if you're up for it or not. 
I don't know the Canaries so can't advise you on that


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Your hubby will be hammered for Spanish tax on his worldwide income. We came in May2013 from South Korea! My hubby was supposed to be working in Northern Spain, it went pear shaped, and for the first time in his life he ended up Offshore Angola! The tax situation was bad. Angola does not have double taxation treaty with Spain and as my hubby was offshore could not claim habitual residency there. So he returned to working in Korea where he pays tax and has habitually residency. Me and our 2 children remain in Spain and he visits when he can, which is not ideal but what can you do?! Things get complicated when your kids get older!
We actually looked at the Canaries prior to hubby being offered the Northern Spain job as we needed to leave Korea due to the International education system anyway. Daughter was at the age where we wanted her to do A levels. We weren't getting a good vibe from the International School on Gran Canaria which co incided with the ill fated job in mainland Spain.
& Offshore Korea? What yard is he at?? My hubby is back there now & I lived there for 14 years.


----------



## abbs30 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thats the one thing I would really need is that inital support in a new country. Its not too bad in the sense that i am pretty much on my own here when the other half is away but i drive and just make the most of it. I am extremely independent and self sufficient in that sense so wont loose out on any support at home. I would just need to make sure that it was somewhere with a strong expat community as i would be on my own in new country. Any suggestions of places that are worth looking into based on the above? 
Thank you both for replying.


----------



## abbs30 (Apr 6, 2015)

angil said:


> Your hubby will be hammered for Spanish tax on his worldwide income. We came in May2013 from South Korea! My hubby was supposed to be working in Northern Spain, it went pear shaped, and for the first time in his life he ended up Offshore Angola! The tax situation was bad. Angola does not have double taxation treaty with Spain and as my hubby was offshore could not claim habitual residency there. So he returned to working in Korea where he pays tax and has habitually residency. Me and our 2 children remain in Spain and he visits when he can, which is not ideal but what can you do?! Things get complicated when your kids get older!
> We actually looked at the Canaries prior to hubby being offered the Northern Spain job as we needed to leave Korea due to the International education system anyway. Daughter was at the age where we wanted her to do A levels. We weren't getting a good vibe from the International School on Gran Canaria which co incided with the ill fated job in mainland Spain.
> & Offshore Korea? What yard is he at?? My hubby is back there now & I lived there for 14 years.


He is working at the dockyards, i think in Pusan? He is only out there until around September time which is when the new drill ship will be ready to go to Angola for 4 yrs. He was initially in Malaysia but went to South Korea in Feb this year. Is that the case even if he is in spain 6 months of the year? (28 on 28 off) Does this apply in the Canaries too? Thank you in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

abbs30 said:


> Thats the one thing I would really need is that inital support in a new country. Its not too bad in the sense that i am pretty much on my own here when the other half is away but i drive and just make the most of it. I am extremely independent and self sufficient in that sense so wont loose out on any support at home. I would just need to make sure that it was somewhere with a strong expat community as i would be on my own in new country. Any suggestions of places that are worth looking into based on the above?
> Thank you both for replying.


:welcome:

there are tons of British mums in your situation here in Jávea & nearby, with the husband working offshore somewhere or other - the place seems to be a bit of a magnet for them!

we're about an hour from either Alicante or Valencia airports, good schools, both Spanish & International, & a strong expat community


take a look at this Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia & you'll see why we decided to bring our daughters up here, nearly 11.5 years ago - & why we're still here


----------



## abbs30 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for this i will check it out!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

abbs30 said:


> He is working at the dockyards, i think in Pusan? He is only out there until around September time which is when the new drill ship will be ready to go to Angola for 4 yrs. He was initially in Malaysia but went to South Korea in Feb this year. Is that the case even if he is in spain 6 months of the year? (28 on 28 off) Does this apply in the Canaries too? Thank you in advance


As far as I know there is no new build work in Busan. Its a port. Maybe Ulsan? We lived in Busan for 4 years while my hubby communted to Ulsan, before that 10 years on Geoje-do! 
On the 183rd day of his time in Spain (& that does not need to run consecutively) he will be classed a tax resident. In fact as you / your children are in Spain, you all intend to make it your home and he cannot prove habitual residence elsewhere I think he is maybe a tax resident from day 1?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

angil said:


> Your hubby will be hammered for Spanish tax on his worldwide income.
> 
> My hubby was supposed to be working in Northern Spain, it went pear shaped, and for the first time in his life he ended up Offshore Angola! The tax situation was bad. Angola does not have double taxation treaty with Spain and as my hubby was offshore could not claim habitual residency there.


*abbs30*, have you considered Portugal instead of Spain?

As Angola was an ex Portuguese colony, there may be some tax agreement set up....worth considering perhaps.


----------



## abbs30 (Apr 6, 2015)

angil said:


> As far as I know there is no new build work in Busan. Its a port. Maybe Ulsan? We lived in Busan for 4 years while my hubby communted to Ulsan, before that 10 years on Geoje-do!
> On the 183rd day of his time in Spain (& that does not need to run consecutively) he will be classed a tax resident. In fact as you / your children are in Spain, you all intend to make it your home and he cannot prove habitual residence elsewhere I think he is maybe a tax resident from day 1?


Just spoke to him and its Geoje-do, shows how much interest i take. Okay well that may rule it out all together! Dont have a problem paying our taxes but not paying it twice! There is no way we will put ourselves in lesser situation as nothing to be gained by it!! Are you aware of what other countries this applies to from working in Angola or even a link/website i can find out on. Thanks for this valuable info.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

With regards to my previous post about Portugal and Angola...

http://www.vda.pt/xms/files/Publica...s_itself_as_gateway_to_world_-TM_03.2010-.pdf


----------



## abbs30 (Apr 6, 2015)

oronero said:


> *abbs30*, have you considered Portugal instead of Spain?
> 
> As Angola was an ex Portuguese colony, there may be some tax agreement set up....worth considering perhaps.


Thanks will have a look into it further.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

oronero said:


> With regards to my previous post about Portugal and Angola...
> 
> http://www.vda.pt/xms/files/Publica...s_itself_as_gateway_to_world_-TM_03.2010-.pdf


In my recent research (2013 /14) I found that that Angola did not have a double taxation treaty with any country. Might have changed now.

If hubby was onshore he could claim habitual residency there that would change everything, but as he is offshore that won't be the case. Not sure whether seamans tax would apply? Advice from a tax consultant who really knows his stuff should be sort. Best of luck.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Just been thinking is your hubby a contractor? He doesn't fancy working in Korea 'full time' does he?! We arrived on a 9 month secondment in 1999 & the rest is history! It is a far nicer, safer place to raise children than Spain, this is my opinion and from my experience (can be expensive though). Obviously many would disagree! Anyhoo if the opportunity did a rise drop me a line I still have loads of expat / Korean friends on Geoje / Ulsan / Busan. The expat wives look after each other very well.


----------



## abbs30 (Apr 6, 2015)

Seemingly the company my husband works for pays the in country tax for him (Angola). So would he be likely to pay more tax living in Spain as a resident than the UK as a resident? I guess i am just trying to establish whether we actually would be worse of than paying taxes in the UK.

From looking at it Angola has no tax treaties with any country.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

abbs30 said:


> Seemingly the company my husband works for pays the in country tax for him (Angola). So would he be likely to pay more tax living in Spain as a resident than the UK as a resident? I guess i am just trying to establish whether we actually would be worse of than paying taxes in the UK.
> 
> From looking at it Angola has no tax treaties with any country.


Companies usually pay the tax in our experience, although trying to get clear proof of this in Angola was like pulling teeth. 
My husbands income would have indeed been taxed twice by the Angolans and Spanish. In fact we submitted a tax return in Spain for the time he was in Angola. We always keep things straight with the tax man.
We have been non tax residents in the UK for years and years although my hubby keeps the HMRC up to date via a tax consultant. We were shocked at how much additional tax the Spanish wanted and we made the decision that he should go back to Korea. Got to remember we came to Spain because hubby was supposed to be working here (he had a signed contract! means nowt to the Mexicans apparantly!) so we didn't look at the tax implications; as my hubby's company would have sorted all of that had the job gone a head as planned.
Had we been in your position we would not have come, as my research, like yours, would have made me realise it was not a viable choice! & the Spanish economy would have been the only thing missing out on that decision!


----------



## abbs30 (Apr 6, 2015)

No he is not a contractor. Spain is ideal for us due to climate and not to far from family and friends. I think we need to speak with our accountant here in the UK and look at what is best for us financially. Paying tax is not a problem just dont want to be worse off but happy if its comparable to our current position. Thanks for your help and advice.


----------

